# Chewing Gum



## lhutchsn (Nov 13, 2002)

In the opinion of this forum, would chewing mint chewing gum most of the day aggravate GERD? My husband quit smoking and is doing this now and seems to be having a lot of trouble, especially in the early morning hours.


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

In a word, Absolutely!Peppermint is actually bad for GERD. It relaxes the LES (Lower Oesophageal Sphincter) muscle which in turn allows the acid to regurgitate into the throat. Here is an excerpt from an article on a medical site, I have included the page addresses below to in case you would like to read some more about the symptoms, treatments etc.Take care and hope your husband feels better soon.


> quote: Factors that make reflux worse Food and drinksSome foods and drinks are known to cause the LES to relax. These include: ï¿½	fried or fatty foods; ï¿½	spicy foods; ï¿½	onions; ï¿½	peppermint or mints; ï¿½	chocolate; ï¿½	tomato-based foods; ï¿½	drinks such as coffee, tea, cola; and ï¿½	citrus fruits or drinks.


 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3351 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3353 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3352 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3426


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

Sabriel's infinite wisdom...







Peppermint gum has never bothered me.However, when I was taking peppermint oil, whoa boy...did the reflux come on then.I had to stop, and shortly thereafter, I started taking Prilosec (which in my opinion is one of the best things ever). Smoking didn't cause acid reflux for your husband?


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Kindred,Peppermint varies so much in strength from one product to another it is often difficult to say if it is going to cause problems with reflux or not. Also everyone is different. What affects one person may not affect another. (Also depends on how severley one is affected with symptoms of GERD too, from mild to moderate to severe).My response in the affirmative, is guided by the posters reference to the fact that her husband had few troubles before starting on the gum. Also she stated that he has been chewing it all day. Sometimes an effect can be cumulative. ie a little produces little or no symptoms, but a lot does.In general, peppermint is bad for GERD, but some can have it and some cannot. Be guided by what hurts you. If you have peppermint and get symtoms then you know to stop or at least cut back anyway!Cheers.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I find I get more stomach discomfort, sometimes even pain, when I chew gum because I am swallowing air. Sometimes I have a hard time distinguishing between that kind of gas and acid pain. Tried taking gas-x a few times in addition to acid remedies and sometimes it really does seem to be gas! Plus maybe the gas is pushing the acid up?? I have no idea! But my dr. did tell me tight pants can make reflux worse, by increasing preassure on stomach contents, and gas makes me bloat, making my pants tighter...


----------

